# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Venlafaxine

## Heaven_Scent

Hi  :):  Finally had my psych appointment and due to start Venlafaxine next week. What should I expect? Really going to try and stick this one out following no luck with mirtazapine and citalopram. I just want to get better.

----------


## Paula

Venlafaxine is a very effective AD. Like all of them, it has side effects, particularly at first (though these should dial down with time). It's also got a wide range of doses (37.5mg through to 375mg) so finding a dose that works should be doable.  The main issues with venlafaxine are particularly strong withdrawal effects when/if coming off them, which means it's a slow process if you need to stop them, and the withdrawal effects can start very quickly so missing even one dose can make you feel pretty rough.

Bearing all this in mind, I've been on venlafaxine for years and it suits me well

Take a look at this  :):  http://www.dealingwithdepression.co....ew-Venlafaxine

----------



----------


## Heaven_Scent

Thank you for your reply. Did it help lift your mood and give you some energy? I'm finding I'm so lethargic at the moment and could just sleep all the time.

----------


## Paula

Energy? No, I never have energy but that's down to a combination of factors. It helps keeps me stable, but I'm on several psych meds so it was about getting the right combination for me.

----------


## Suzi

My husband has been fairly recently changed to them after years of high doses of fluoxetine. He just pretty much slept the first weekend he took them, and then after his first increase.. He still gets tired easily, but as he says if that's the only side effect he's going to get then so be it! He's currently the most stable he's been in a while. Although if he misses a dose then he get's withdrawal quite fast which gives him similar to a migraine...

----------



----------


## Heaven_Scent

Thank you for your replies. I am worried about side effects but if it lifts this depression then that's something. I've forgotten what it's like to feel okay. I'll let you know how I get on. This forum has been really helpful; a lot of people just don't understand how crippling it can be at times and it's so hard to explain to those who have never experienced it. Wouldn't wish it on anyone xx

----------


## Suzi

Glad we've been able to help at all!

----------



----------


## Heaven_Scent

Hi thought I'd check in as I haven't been on here for a while. Hope you're all well. I started the venlafaxine last week 37.5mg BD and am due to increase to 75mg BD on Tuesday. Had the usual side effects, dizziness, nausea, headache but this week my mood has dipped and I'm feeling just as bad as before I started on the tablets. Has anyone else had a similar experience? I know it can take a few weeks to kick in but I felt okay last week. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Paula

The first 4-6 weeks can be tough so it's not surprising you're still struggling. And you're not yet on the dose that your dr wants you to be on. Sorry, but all I can say is you need to be patient - there's no quick cure for depression I'm afraid

----------



----------


## Heaven_Scent

Thank you for your reply Paula.  It's taken so long  to get to this point I guess I'm just scared of not getting better.

----------


## Suzi

My husband recently started venlafexine and once he was on the dose the Dr has now put him on he's finding them the most helpful of any anti d that he's been on..

----------


## cloudy

I have just been swapped from fluoxetine to venlafaxine. Today is day 2. Starting with 37.5 for a week then 75 the next week. I stupidly googled it and came across all the horror stories. I am worried about the change as I swapped from fluoxetine to sertraline about a year and a half ago and ended up going back on fluoxetine. Looking back I don't think I gave it enough time and it was maybe a combination of the fluoxetine wearing off and the new med not yet working but I felt awful.

----------


## Suzi

My husband did a straight swap and it wasn't easy, but he did sleep through most of the worst and tbh it's been an amazingly helpful drug for him after being on fluoxetine for a very long time at a very high dose.

----------


## cloudy

I'll keep my fingers crossed.

----------


## Paula

Venlafaxine is a fantastic AD for many, inc me. It can, however, cause discontinuation symptoms very quickly so it's important to take it at the same time (or as near as possible) every day

----------


## Flo

My friend is on Venlafaxine and is very happy with it. But there was an occasion when being unwell forgot to take a dose and felt a bit grotty very quickly.

----------


## cloudy

I have read about its short half life.

----------


## shine

Venalfaxine has worked for me. But I have to make sure I take it same time every day. If I'm late with a dose is know about it. After over  5 years im trying to come off it and that's no easy

----------


## cloudy

What did you try before it please shine?

----------


## Suzi

My husband had been on citalopram, escitalopram, fluoxetine - high dose for over 5 years. Changing to venlafexine has been life changing.. I hope it is for you.

----------


## cloudy

Thanks. I hope so too. It is reassuring to read something positive. Obviously people online are more likely to rant about bad experiences.

----------

Suzi (14-10-16)

----------


## shine

Before venalfaxine xl I was on citalopram then mitrazapine then dulozetine then the venalfaxine longer acting before moving to venalfaxine xl. I was also on a anti physchotic when I was my most ill. I think it was called quitapine but can't remember spelling and was on zopiclone for sleeping.  I recently came off preglablin which was prescribed for anxiety. Around 15 years ago I was on fluoxetine which didn't work so was put on venalfaxine which did work. This is why this time I was given venalfaxine because chances were it would work again. Venalfaxine has been great for me both times. Got my depression under control and has enabled me to getc back to work and live life again. For anyone taking venalfaxine the best advice is don't miss a dose, take it around same time every day and always discuss any worries with gp. Withdrawing for me is hard and sometimes I curse it and wish I was never given it. But then when I start thinking that I look back and realise I needed it  and it really has helped me get my life back on track.

----------


## cloudy

That is definitely reassuring. Can people give me an idea of dosage?

----------


## Paula

That's almost impossible to answer as everyone reacts differently. Some take 37.5 mg, I take 375mg which is the highest dose.  You and your dr can only see how you react to the drug.

----------


## Suzi

It's very dependent.. My husband was started on 37.5 then 37.5 twice a day and is on 75mg twice a day now. But you need to talk to your doctor as it's all dependent on how you react and how it affects you.

----------


## cloudy

Going to speak to doc soon. The impression was that they would put it up quite quickly. Was really wondering what was regarded a relatively common dose.

----------


## Paula

I don't think there's a common dose. It really does vary that much from person to person

----------


## rose

Dosage is dependent on the person and their symptoms, however I believe most doctors start at 37.5mg and go up in 37.5mg stages, and aim for about 150mg as the first-line therapeutic dose, this would match what Suzi says about her husband and also what happened to me.
But like Paula the dose it can go to 375mg. Just 37.5mg gave me horrible side effects and by the time I got to 150mg I was pretty much unable to do anything so it was not the medication for me.
Let us know how you get on. Don't be afraid to ask the doctor their opinion on doses.

----------


## cloudy

I will report back after I see my GP.

----------


## Suzi

Thanks. It's always good to keep in contact and we do generally care about how you get on.

----------


## cloudy

Hi.
Ok, I have just started 150mg daily after 37.5, 75, 112.5. Nothing too bad so far. Will see how I get on.

----------


## Paula

Well done  :):

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely.

----------


## cloudy

Thanks.

----------


## Frenchy1292

I've been on it for 2 weeks now at 75mg the first week I felt ok week 2 I'm so up and down it's unreal,did anyone else find this

----------


## Paula

It takes time, up to about 8 weeks, to settle into your system. It will get better, you just have to be patient and look after yourself  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely, focus on the basics whilst it settles with you.

----------

